
Excruciating New Credit Cards Finally Give Apple Pay a Problem to Solve - kralilk
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/long-checkout-lines-finally-give-apple-pay-a-problem-to-solve/
======
gcatalfamo
In Italy and everywhere I have been in Europe, chips payment have been _way_
faster and easier than with the old "always prone to de-magnetization" bands.

USA, for a country that better than many other countries knows how to leverage
cashless micro payments (in Italy no one pays a 2€ bar order with a card),
seems so technology backward in comparison.

------
stephenr
Either Americas implementation of chip systems for credit cards is terrible,
or it's another case of Americans complaining about nothing.

Australia has had chip+pin as standard for years now. It's fast, it works well
and honestly for a purchase of soap ad razors you're more likely to just use
payWave or the MasterCard equivalent.

